# Atlanta to Ocala! Help? This weekend



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can drive from Valdosta to Ocala and meet you Jenna. Just let me know. Do you still have my phone number?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PM it to me, I'm not positive I do! You rule. I hope they will hold. I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hopefully jealous1 would be willing to go from Macon, GA to Valdosta :crossfing jealous1, where are you??? 

I'd be willing to go the extra way to Macon instead of Atlanta if she can get Bess down to Carol in Valdosta.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Or maybe now AlanK can meet me in Atalanta and meet jealous1 in Macon. 

Am I posting too much and confusing people?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think I can help out Saturday. If Marjory is coming from SC I am in a perfect place, I20 60 miles *west* of Augusta, to make a transfer and head south. When I get off of work I will check back and see whats up.
Al


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

If this link works It shows a map from my place to Valdosta. I will comit now to at least making the Macon run from Greensboro or I could even meet up with Marjory near Augusta if needed.

http://www.bing.com/maps/?FORM=MSNH...4cmhfVmFsZG9zdGElMmMrR0FfX19lXyZydG9wPTAlN2Uw


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is safe but I desperately need help with two German Shepherds coming from Dotham, AL. The transport seems to have fallen through!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you get Bess?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She has been rescued.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Excellent. Okay - did you get the shepherds too?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We are working on that! One is going to a home in Sarasota, and the other is going to my Whippet's breeder for training/eval... she may adopt, she loves GSDs. If not, I'll be fostering.


----------

